# Down and Dirty Mark up tool



## Cedge (Aug 23, 2007)

I didn't invent this one but I use it daily, without even thinking about it. I borrowed the idea from one of the Jose Rodriguez CD's I ordered a couple of years back.

By grinding back the end of the stationary tang on a cheap digital caliper, just a wee bit, you can use it for making highly accurate mark up lines. The hardened tang tip makes an excellent scribe and as long as you remember which side of the line to cut to, you're in business. You'll be surprised how accurate it is once you set the value on the read out and lock the caliper using the locking screw.


Speaking of Jose.... Little Machine Shop offers his intructional CD's for the mini lathes and mini mills and all of them that I've ordered have been highly informative, even if listening to Jose's monotone narration can put me to sleep... LOL

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 23, 2007)

This tip has almost made my height guage redundant.
Good one steve.

John


----------

